# Topics > Applications > Human resource management (HR, HRM) >  Leena, smart AI powered HR companion, Leena AI Inc., Gurgaon, India

## Airicist

Developer - Leena AI Inc.

leena.ai/HR-Transactions

----------


## Airicist

Recruitment/Interview Feedback Chatbot

May 6, 2019




> Juggling to take interview feedback from candidates, with Leena AI it can be done in a breeze.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Leena AI nabs $8M Series A as it expands from chatbots to HR service platform"

by Ron Miller
November 2, 2020

----------

